# Brazil nuts?



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've heard that Brazil nuts can be good for you during IVF but just wondered at what point during your cycle should you take them? Are they to help with preparing your lining before ET or are they to help with implantation during the 2ww? I've also heard that too many can be a bad thing so what's the recommended daily amount?

So many questions about a nut lol but I just want to try all I can to help with my current cycle. 

Jules x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Brazil nuts contain selenium, which I've heard is good for egg quality. I think this means you'd eat them before egg collection, but maybe someone who knows more about it will say otherwise!

Actually, Google says they're good for implantation and womb lining!


----------



## Mel2304 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey ladies! I started on the Brazil nuts in January, i have about 5 a day! im not sure of how many youre supposed to have though!  I am due to start long protocol when my next AF arrives, first week of April! Good luck! x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck to you ladies too and thanks for the replies. 

Sounds like I might be a little late in starting with the nuts. I'm one week into my third IVF cycle already. Don't know if there's any point in starting now as I'll be getting egg collection soon and I don't think that'll be enough time to improve quality :-(


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

I started eating them everyday during my 2WW on advice of my acupuncturist, so it's not too late, 

Hope this helps

xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi smithy2

Thanks for that, think ill get some afterall! Maybe start them soon and continue through the 2ww 

Congratulations on your doubley good news! Xx


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

No problem, every little helps!

Thanks for the congrats, got another scan on Wednesday, bit of an anxious time at the moment, I really hope it all goes ok. Hubby keeps telling me off for googling!!

Good luck with everything, I really hope you get the result you want, 
Take care xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi girlies, just a quick tip - if you're not fond of plain Brazil nuts, you can buy boxes of chocolate covered ones in Tesco's (and I'm sure other supermarkets!)... They go down a treat!  

xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh anything covered in chocolate is agood thing, ta  x


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have been eating 2-3 a day most days for over a year now , hoping now the IUI's are out way and I had a tube tied the nuts and all the seeds will do me good. I did read at some point do not eat to many but I cant remember why, It might just be they are fairly high in calories. Last night there was peas in my dinner and I remembered something I had read about peas being really bad so i googled it and that seemed right but then I was laughing as I think I'm reading far to much! First day of injecting today so fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh no, being a veggie means I've ate loadsa peas recently! It's hard to know what's good and what's not! I will defo be trying the nuts though as a few people have commented that they're supposed to help. Couldn't see them in asda so I'm trying tesco tomorrow 

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi 

Im due in for egg collection tomorrow, will OD on brazil nuts today then!  

Good luck to everyone on their journeys.  

How long did anyone carry on eating brazil nuts for?


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi jack good luck for tomorrow! 

I bought some Brazil nuts and think they're horrible lol. Melted some choc and poured it over them and they taste not bad now (dh said I'd eat bad news if it was covered in chocolate). I've been eating about 3 or four a day and plan to continue this through EC, ET then my 2ww. Like you I was wondering if the selenium in them is only good for implantation or something that a pregnancy requires too (if we're lucky enough to get a bfp).  Lots of luck x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hi, i ate 2-3 brazil nuts for implantation before and after ET. I started to hate the sight of them and then found some belgian chocolate covered ones in M&S!!


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, Just for an alternative I've heard walnuts have a higher concentration of selenium. I eat a mixture of both throughout the journey along with pineapple juice, and pineapple with core for five days only; 2 days prior to ET, on ET day and 2 days after.

Good luck ladies 

Essie xx


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

hI aLL, 

Jules, thanks for your comment,.  When do you go in for your EC?

I stopped at Tesco and grabbed several bags of Brazil nuts (wihtout the choc), ate several and now feel sick.


----------



## MovingSiren (Mar 17, 2013)

I have been eating them since July last year. I crush them into cereal, ice cream, or any sweet pudding I'm having. Makes it more palatable! It gives me a headache a d makes me nauseous if I eat too much - too much being 10 or more!


----------

